# Supplements



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 2, 2005)

Do u think that Pump Tech by muscletech really works.  I keep reading about it wondering if it would actually be worth getting as a supplement well on a cycle?(Say u have a lil extra 2 spend)


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 2, 2005)

thanks bro... I just got this mag in the mail its called the Last Word in Bodybuilding its and awsome mag u all should check out.


----------



## tee (Feb 2, 2005)

IMO, Muscletech has good products, but you can get the same stuff a lot cheaper. When you buy Muscletech, you are paying too much for their name.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 2, 2005)

Good Point Tee


----------

